# Ok, I want a Gunners up.....



## Kurt-MO (Jan 7, 2003)

Or maybe 3. Somebody sell me one or tell me where to get the best price. I know I can buy direct, but can one of you reps make me a deal?????

Kurt


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Go to www.gunnersup.com get ahold of Rich he will fix you up in a hurry. He likes to talk about dogs and hunting and training.


----------

